# Javascript kommuniziert mit Applet?



## oshgowol (18. Nov 2008)

Von Javascript aus kann man Methoden des Applets aufrufen: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/guide/plugin/developer_guide/js_java.html

Ich frage mich, ob ich von Javascript aus auch Argumente an diese Applet Methoden uebergeben kann? Welche Arten von Argumenten kann man uebergeben? Hat jemand ein Codebeispiel das Browseruebergreifend funktioniert?

Ausserdem wird im Kapitel davon gesprochen: "Get and set properties in applets". Wie kann ich properties im Applet von Javascript aus setzen?

Danke,
oshi


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Nov 2008)

Über die param-Tags eines Applets kann man Werte ins Applet einschleusen. Natürlich müssen die Werte zum Code im Applet passen. Ob du die Werte hart kodiert per HTML-Datei, über ein Java-Script oder bspw. PHP ins Applet bringst ist egal.


----------



## ospx (28. Nov 2008)

Ich habe zur Kommunikation mit javascript auch eine Frage:

bisher war es möglich über die Lib netscape.javascript.* bzw das darin enthaltene JSObject direkt mit javascript zu kommunizieren (siehe http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/t...let/liveconnect_support.html#InvokeJavaScript).




> Improved Java/JavaScript communication. The bridge between the JavaScript engine in the web browser and the Java programming language has been completely reimplemented. The new implementation is backward-compatible and features improved reliability, performance and cross-browser portability, for both Java calling JavaScript as well as JavaScript calling Java. Formerly Mozilla-specific "LiveConnect" functionality, such as the ability to call static Java methods, instantiate new Java objects and reference third-party packages from JavaScript, is now available in all browsers.


 Quelle: https://jdk6.dev.java.net/plugin2/


Andererseits habe ich in einer dürftigen Randnotitz gelesen, dass die Scripting-API javax.script von den jeweiligen Browser-umgebungen zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Gibt es darüber also andere Möglichkeiten des Zugriffs aus java-applets auf javascript des Browsers/ documents?



Edit: So alles Käse - liveConnect = JSObject -> netscape.javascript.*  - Mein Problem liegt/lag simpel in einem Bug des plugin2 des Java SE 6 update 10 in Verbindung mit Firefox3. Dieser Bug soll im update 12 behoben sein. Bis dahin kann das plugin2 (next generation plugin) deaktiviert werden  :autsch: . Dadurch wird automatisch das bisherige 'klassische' Plugin verwendet.
Ungünstig ist, das der jeweilige Endnutzer dieses Plugin deaktivieren muß.


----------

